

What happened to tech blogs - angersock
http://cbloomrants.blogspot.com/2013/01/01-17-13-what-happened-to-tech-blogs.html

======
muppetman
The point about people reinforcing things on forums is a very good one. I've
found time and time again, people repeating and posting "tweaks" to your the
Android phone build.prop file.

These tweaks mostly do nothing. There's no even any code in the phone that
looks for the values being set, let alone acting on them. Yet there are blog
posts, forum posts over and over repeating them.

You challenge people about it and they get defensive and angry.

All that said, I don't think good technical content isn't out there, it's just
getting harder to find amongst everyone else non-technical trying to have a
go!

